# Computer Case Dust Filter



## GeneraznXz

Hello

I would like to ask if anyone would know where I can get something like a window screen or the soft window screen that I can use as a dust filter for my fans in my case.  Any information would be helpful.  Thank you


----------



## OldOneEye

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999206

That's a couple different styles fairly cheap at Newegg.  Hope that helps.


----------



## GeneraznXz

Thanks for the reply.  If anyone have any other site that would have similar product please link me.  Reading the feedback the ones that newegg has doesn't seem to work.  The generic one that is 120mm this guys left a feedback that he had a hard time fitting it in the antec 900 case and would choose compressed air over that dust filter.  any other information anyone can provide would be helpful.  Thank you for reading and replying.


----------



## Kevoh

I haven't quite looked for anything like that but now that you mention it I think I will.
I buy my computer stuff from tigerdirect.com, they probably have it and probably cheaper too.


----------



## Vincent de Klerk

*Computer dust filters*

I have tried most of the dust filters on the market today and the problem with most of them is that cleaning becomes a hassle. Those with foam filters usually is black and can be hard to see when it needs cleaning. The only and I mean only filter I would reccommend will be a filter Called DEMCiflex. It works fantastic and is the easiest to clean of the lot and it looks the best. Check out www.demcifilter.co.za


----------



## ScOuT

Girls pantyhose...sounds weird but it works great. My wife gave me a set and I cut them the size of the fans...screw your fans in finish. The dust blows right off easy and they are woven so tight nothing gets through

http://www.leggs.com/detail.asp?style=PlusRegular(3pr)&id=52


----------



## slunetta

*Dust Filter Better Idea*

The problem with panty hose and Swifter sheets over the fan opening is that they screw up fan cooling efficiency.  This company sells a conical filter unit that allows the fan to continue cooling.  Nice innovation.

Also, it plugs into a standard 4-pin power supply.  Comes in 80mm, 92mm, and 120mm.  It will be featured in Computer Shopper in March 2009 edition.

Check out:  computerdustfilter.net


----------

